# Nine patch mania



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I just couldn't wait! So I took the extra mini nine patches that I made up for the swap and put them together in a throw. It measures 42x54". This will by my stitch-in-the-ditch learning project as soon as the walking foot arrives. 










Then I read on another thread about the disappearing nine patch quilt, and since I had a bunch of 6-1/2" squares cut from thrift store shirts for another project, I put them together, cut and re-arranged and ended up with this:










I'm not too happy with the way the colours went together on this one, but this is my "learn to free motion quilt" project. Plus I have a whopping 60 cents tied up in it. 6 shirts @ 10 cents each. Oh, it took me about 4 hours to do this top, not including cutting the original squares. Not bad for a 54x54" throw. 

If I don't completely mess them up these will be donated to the local nursing homes come Christmas. My aim is to have a dozen to donate. I hope by then I'll have learned machine top stitching to point I'll be ready to do a larger quilt.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

I like the blue one, it would be good for a man at the nursing home. I have learned that the ladies there get a lot more activities and personal items than the men do. Most men don't want flowery things or classes in flower arranging. Even the prizes in bingo night are mostly things for the ladies.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Both are very nice, and I need the kick in the seat to get 9 patching today.

And that blue one would be great for a fellow.


----------



## JanO (Jun 17, 2003)

Angie send a kick my way too. I really need to get busy and start sewing today. 

BelfryBat I really like the blue one. It looks "cozy." I really want to do that pattern for my son when the 9 patch swap is complete.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

JanO said:


> Angie send a kick my way too. I really need to get busy and start sewing today.
> 
> BelfryBat I really like the blue one. It looks "cozy." I really want to do that pattern for my son when the 9 patch swap is complete.


It was interesting to do. But I surely wouldn't want to do it with the mini 9 patch squares we are doing for the swap. That would be like working in miniature! The completed squares I worked with measured 18.5" -- comprised of 6.5" squares to start with. Those were a bit large. I think starting out with 5" squares which most directions call for would have been just about right. 

I have four shirts that have a great deal of contrast, so am going to make another with those but cutting the squares 5" to make the initial 9 patches. But not until these two are quilted. I'm enjoying piecing just way too much and need to do the grunt work of getting what I've done finished first.


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

I like both but really like the blue one. It will be great for a man.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I think they both look great! The white really sets off the other colors in the 1st one. And it is hard to believe what little money you have in the second one--new fabric would probably have cost you $20.00 or more. And it sounds like you whipped these out in no time!

You sound like me--I like to do the tops, but not so anxious to do the quilting. I have 4 tops done, one is WAY past due to be gifted, and the other 3 I need to do by the end of the month. I just need to get my butt in there & do them.


----------



## emilyrayne (Jun 16, 2008)

I love both of them! They're really nice. And, I love how you said how you're getting practice on your top stitching. I'm doing baby bibs right now and I seem to be having a bit of trouble doing the top stitching myself, here and there. It definitely is not as easy as it looks! Then again, I haven't really sewn in a long time, maybe I'm just out of practice.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Emily - I don't think it matters how much sewing a person has done. Topstitching quilts by machine is a whole new skill set. I've practiced on placemat sized pieces and my sttiching is just so jerky and ragged looking, not rounded and smooth as the videos show. But I'm determined to learn!


----------



## Old Swampgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

Are Y'all topstitching quilts on a regular sewing machine? Do you have to have a walking foot? & if so, is there a website for them? I've tried on small things like quilted potholders, but if too thick, I have a heck of a time & the stitching looks awful.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Yes - regular sewing machine. You use a walking foot for straight "stitch in the ditch" method and a quilting/ darning foot for free motion quilting. 
These two video series are what I've watched to try and learn:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39I5A3iyCtw]Free Motion Quilting, Beginner Tutorial 1 (of 4) - YouTube[/ame]
Freemotion Quilting Basics : Video : Home & Garden Television


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Oh, those both are wonderful!! Great job!!!


----------



## Old Swampgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

Wonderful videos. Thanks!


----------



## emilyrayne (Jun 16, 2008)

I've honestly never changed the foot on my sewing machine for anything before. Its the one that came with it, and I've used it for everything I've ever made. And I've made everything from blankets, to clothes, to bibs, to table clothes. I wouldn't even know the difference between the different feet.


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Beautiful quilt! You did a great job.


----------



## WJMartin (Nov 2, 2011)

belfrybat and others, don't be afraid, go ahead. 

I have used my regular machines, a Singer which I wore out and now a Janome,to quilt everything! Bibs to king size quilts, in the ditch to McTavishing, you can too! I use walking feet for alot of stuff and then the darning foot for free motion, which I happen to think is alot of fun. 

The biggest problem I have had is matching needle, thread, fabric. My old Singer would handle anything and everything but my new Janome is a bit more difficult with the free motion and I just needed a larger needle so the thread could flow easier. Using a small quilt to practice on is a perfect project to have fun with, you should have seen some of the crazy looking stuff I did after taking a class with Karen McTavish.

Remember, alot of the so called "rules of quilting" were made up during the Victorian era and all them folks are gone and there are no "Quilt Police" so no rules, relax and enjoy yourself. 

The only mistakes I even consider fixing are the ones I can see while riding past on a galloping horse.


----------



## WJMartin (Nov 2, 2011)

p.s. I love the nine patch quilts, too cute, and you'll love how quick and easy they quilt.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I love the first one. But the second one is pretty too. I agree it would be great for a man.


----------

